# headache with  bsnl bb



## TechnoBOY (Aug 15, 2014)

i took bsnl bb this month and i couldn't even use 8gb because it was not stable and most of the time horrible speed.
is it normal or u guys get  stable connection and any thing to do to speed up the speed


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 15, 2014)

wrong section! BSNL BB has nothing to do with programming


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 15, 2014)

ohhh!!didn't notice that


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2014)

in your modem settings--status/device info/something similar page look for snr & attn values.for a stable working connection both snr values should be above 15 & both attn values should be below 50(some modems use 0.1dB scale mentioned in which case divide values by 10 to get normal values).if not then line is bad & time to call bsnl local lineman.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 16, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> in your modem settings--status/device info/something similar page look for snr & attn values.for a stable working connection both snr values should be above 15 & both attn values should be below 50(some modems use 0.1dB scale mentioned in which case divide values by 10 to get normal values).if not then line is bad & time to call bsnl local lineman.






- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> in your modem settings--status/device info/something similar page look for snr & attn values.for a stable working connection both snr values should be above 15 & both attn values should be below 50(some modems use 0.1dB scale mentioned in which case divide values by 10 to get normal values).if not then line is bad & time to call bsnl local lineman.



 this is wat i hav


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2014)

with such low snr values no wonder your connection is so unstable.get your line checked by local lineman & unless these values reach 15 or above don't expect a stable connection.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 19, 2014)

^ Friend, whitestar_999, please check my snr & attn. values of D-Link DSL-2520U under BSNL BB Home Combo ULD999 plan.

Posting screenshot :--->
*i.imgur.com/dMw2N5u.png



Also posting the ADSL BER Test values :--->

*i.imgur.com/OaCyWPD.png


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: headache with bsnl bb*



TechnoBOY said:


> View attachment 14645
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



long time I too faced this type of frustation .. BSNL lineman-s are the WORLDS MOST DUMMEST CREATURE AND THEIR OFFICERS ARE DUMMEST OF THEM !!!

I had to have several rounds to their office .. explaining them about the SNR and attn values, ... the lineman simply told "dont know what I am telling " and their officers though they pretend to show they know what you are saying but you will know eventually that they also dont know any thing about it !!!

Better .... u give up the line and take other ISPs .. coz with BSNL comes great Headache ... just do google search and u will notice how their customer service is . One of the worst Tel. company .!!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 19, 2014)

Well at least in my place the linesman is really cool, he knows stuffs WAY more than those bald headed sodding officers. Once the officers came to my place to check why the link was rapidly going off and on, and then spent a whole ****ing hour on my desktop doing this and that, they couldn't open their own portal by the way and blamed by non-BSNL router, LMAO, then gave up and said we'll do something from our office. Later the linesman came and just checked the splitter and said there are some rusting or something and just need to change it, I told him that the senior officers didn't say that, then he gave a smile, I should've taken a photo of that face of his, so much disrespect, yet he has to keep a fake respect, you know why, SARKARI company hai, I'm dumb so what, I'm 60 and I've some mother****ing designation.
And my parents think circus only happened in their time.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 19, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Well at least in my place the linesman is really cool, he knows stuffs WAY more than those bald headed sodding officers. Once the officers came to my place to check why the link was rapidly going off and on, and then spent a whole ****ing hour on my desktop doing this and that, they couldn't open their own portal by the way and blamed by non-BSNL router, LMAO, then gave up and said we'll do something from our office. Later the linesman came and just checked the splitter and said there are some rusting or something and just need to change it, I told him that the senior officers didn't say that, then he gave a smile, I should've taken a photo of that face of his, so much disrespect, yet he has to keep a fake respect, you know why, SARKARI company hai, I'm dumb so what, I'm 60 and I've some mother****ing designation.
> And my parents think circus only happened in their time.



Yeah, this is why I biught the shitty wifi router from BSNL directly.
I did not want their BS on this.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Yeah, this is why I biught the shitty wifi router from BSNL directly.
> I did not want their BS on this.


It has one advantage always, link use to come very fast with their bloody routers. On mine it takes 10 minutes at average.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 19, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> It has one advantage always, link use to come very fast with their bloody routers. On mine it takes 10 minutes at average.



What link?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2014)

[MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION],5.7 is quite low but if it is stable & considering that it is for upstream it should be fine with some problems here & there.

i never asked lineman in my area for help & instead learned to do everything from using safety pins & small flat headed screwdrivers to scratch rust/dust off of splitter/router/phone line ports & connectors to using a simple blade to peel off the rust coating from the wires in junction box outside home.


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

UpstreamDownstreamCurrent Rate (Kbps)10228192Max Rate (Kbps)114910796SNR Margin (dB)8.717.9Line Attenuation (dB)20.134.5Occupancy (%)8875Errors (Pkts)00


Creating this was a tiring process...

I get full 4mbps with this constantly till 8gb even when the SNR is little high


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 20, 2014)

Gollum said:


> What link?


Lol, I use to call it link, I mean the BSNL connection LED which comes up after turning your router on, saying you can now connect to internet. What's it called anyway?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 20, 2014)

kaz said:


> UpstreamDownstreamCurrent Rate (Kbps)10228192Max Rate (Kbps)114910796SNR Margin (dB)8.717.9Line Attenuation (dB)20.134.5Occupancy (%)8875Errors (Pkts)00
> 
> 
> Creating this was a tiring process...
> ...


You are lucky


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 20, 2014)

4mbps ? Which plan ? [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]

My values are within normal limits still it disconnects pretty regualrly..only thing that works is taking the phone receiver off the hook and keepin it like that, used to do that when i was playing dota regularly!!


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> 4mbps ? Which plan ? [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]
> 
> My values are within normal limits still it disconnects pretty regualrly..only thing that works is taking the phone receiver off the hook and keepin it like that, used to do that when i was playing dota regularly!!



ULD 999Plan...4mbps upto 8gb 
Mine is pretty stable, no disconnect from many days


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 20, 2014)

kaz said:


> ULD 999Plan...4mbps upto 8gb
> Mine is pretty stable, no disconnect from many days


I am also on the same Plan,but very recently disconnection problems have started,though they are well resolved by BSNL whenever I raise a complaint.

Where do you stay ?


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am also on the same Plan,but very recently disconnection problems have started,though they are well resolved by BSNL whenever I raise a complaint.
> 
> Where do you stay ?



I am in Dhanbad, Jharkhand...And yes, they do resolve issues immediately here also


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> I am in Dhanbad, Jharkhand...And yes, they do resolve issues immediately here also


should i compose a complaint to their head office or what ever [now its private  ,better than before ]and had a bill of almost 2000 donno why for 999 plan[first time bill ]


----------



## kaz (Aug 25, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> should i compose a complaint to their head office or what ever [now its private  ,better than before ]and had a bill of almost 2000 donno why for 999 plan[first time bill ]



1200rs as installation charge plus taxes extra...
Give a complain and ask them to check for problems from exchange or in connection/wire


----------

